# Not what you expect to see on a Dealers website



## teemyob

I have contacted them and suggest It be removed!

Euramobil

Its under Euramobil News - Euramobil 2007 Prices - Full Story

I think it must have been hyjacked !

Trev


----------



## takeaflight

Hi Trev
Think they are part of Brownhills at Cannock, hence the Hymer

Roy


----------



## teemyob

*Roy*



takeaflight said:


> Hi Trev
> Think they are part of Brownhills at Cannock, hence the Hymer
> 
> Roy


Hello Roy,

Try looking at the comments

or try

New 2007 Euramobil and La Strada !

Trev


----------



## 101075

it's still there


----------



## asprn

*Re: Roy*



teemyob said:


> Try looking at the comments


What am I missing? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Dougie,

Scroll down to the responses from people visiting the site and look at the sites listed! 

Chris


----------



## asprn

G2EWS said:


> Scroll down to the responses from people visiting the site and look at the sites listed!


 Still don't see it. Talk me through it from the homepage (which links).

DB


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Dougie,

Follow exactly what Trev says:

Its under Euramobil News (On the left) - Euramobil 2007 (Scroll down to see) Prices - Full Story (Click on)

Then scroll page down!

Chris


----------



## asprn

G2EWS said:


> Its under Euramobil News (On the left) - Euramobil 2007 (Scroll down to see) Prices - Full Story (Click on)


Aha. The joys of good ol' php, eh. They need to update their scripts, and - better still - have a authorisation system for comments. lol.

Anyway, off for a Birthday Brekkie. 

Dougie.


----------



## nukeadmin

its their own fault for allowing unmoderated comments by anonymous visitors to appear on their site

Spambots go around the internet looking for such things and submitting to them


----------



## badger

Gosh...........they think of everything in these modern vans don't they... 8O


----------



## G2EWS

Whilst it is a laugh, I have also sent them an email explaining that it needs sorting.

Chris


----------



## teemyob

*CluelessQ*

Hello folks,

Well for those who did not see it or are wondering what the hell I was going on about, it has nothing to do with Hymer.

The site has been scripted with thousands of EXTREME HARD CORE Sex sites. It is loaded with website links to the above and has obviously gone on undetected.

I know Westcroft (Brownhills) are in a Legal Dispute with Euramobil but I am sure they are not either parties tatics.!

Anyway, I have contacted both Brownhill and Eura Mobil for it to be sorted.

Now then, if this forum goes quiet, we know where you all are!

Trev


----------



## johng1974

Happy birthday Dougie 


they ought to sort out the fonts too..
in the used vehicles, look at the reduced to £27995 ones  
think I would have rather not waited for the reduction


----------



## Denboy

Only yesterday I notified Alliance and Leicester that a website of theirs produced graphic hard porn if approached via. Google . Alternatively when I typed the same web address on a blank screen and clicked it, I went straight to the correct A and L site .
I now know what my Dutch friend meant when he said you can find porn sites in Holland by typing in something quite mundane like 'garden sheds ' .



I'm interested to see what A and L's response is---quicker than Westcroft's appears to be I hope.

Denboy


----------



## 98452

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damondunc

Slightly off topic bit Happy Birthday Dougie for yesterday ( i see you were off for a birfday brekkie )  

Chris


----------

